# Driver fares not calculating correctly



## noober1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey drivers,

I just started driving in Los Angeles and have already noticed before I got my first pay stub that there is a discrepancy in the way the Uber driver app calculates my fares and the way the Uber website displays the fares. Please login to your online account and manually add up all of your fares and see if the total is the same as what the driver app on your phone says. 

Last Saturday night I checked my driver app after finishing a shift and it displayed a certain amount BUT the next morning I checked my app again and the amount CHANGED TO A LESSER AMOUNT! I thought it was just a bug so I logged into the website and manually added my fares just to be sure that they were all there and they were but Uber only paid me the lesser amount and their support staff has not given me a reasonable response as to what is going on. Only something to the effect of "They are updating their systems and I'll be notified when they are updated". I was shortchanged my first week on the job and am refraining from driving until they can give me a straight answer. 

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## nickojaco (Dec 13, 2015)

this happened to me yesterday on my first day. The fares on the website are not matching whats on the app.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

The app displays your earnings after Uber's cut. Uber partners web page shows the fare before Uber's cut.

I have heard of adjustments to fares being made if a passenger complains an inefficient route was taken or other reasons...


----------



## noober1 (Dec 13, 2015)

ten25 said:


> The app displays your earnings after Uber's cut. Uber partners web page shows the fare before Uber's cut.
> 
> I have heard of adjustments to fares being made if a passenger complains an inefficient route was taken or other reasons...


But the individual trip fare I see on the website isn't equal to the full fare displayed on the driver app before the cut.


----------



## Kaseec (Sep 9, 2015)

noober1 said:


> Hey drivers,
> 
> I just started driving in Los Angeles and have already noticed before I got my first pay stub that there is a discrepancy in the way the Uber driver app calculates my fares and the way the Uber website displays the fares. Please login to your online account and manually add up all of your fares and see if the total is the same as what the driver app on your phone says.
> 
> ...


 Yep I just checked mine..and its not the same app vs online account...smh


----------



## Kaseec (Sep 9, 2015)

noober1 said:


> But the individual trip fare I see on the website isn't equal to the full fare displayed on the driver app before the cut.


Thats exactly how Im seeing it noober1. I checked each fare and the total fare is different on the online account than on the app and that is before any adjustments. The online account AND the app show ubers cut itemized out on each run


----------



## noober1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaseec said:


> Thats exactly how Im seeing it noober1. I checked each fare and the total fare is different on the online account than on the app and that is before any adjustments. The online account AND the app show ubers cut itemized out on each run


Hmm...something's fishy. No one from their support outright said that anything is wrong with their software but one tech did mention that they are updating their app. Thanks for the confirmation Kaseec.


----------



## noober1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Okay, I took another look at my statements and they are CORRECT. I didn't take ALL of the payments and deductions into consideration when I was doing my calculations. The way the app describes the fares and the way it was shown in my statement wasn't obvious to me. So when I was calculating, I mistook the Fare total in my app to be my Fare total in the statement and didn't consider the Surge and Rider fees. Problem resolved!


----------

